# Vulcanet - Just look a baby wipe



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

How can this be used without producing any scratches on the paintwork?

I've never heard of Vulcanet before and it just seems like a baby wipe?

Shmee150 - Cleaning


----------



## Tim662 (Aug 19, 2014)

That will marr paint like mad if the car isn't just lightly dusty. The bird poo removal made me cringe. 

Then moving from the wheel to the paintwork with the same towel :doublesho


----------



## TGi (Oct 15, 2012)

Fools and there money are easily parted

As the guy said at the start I dont know much about cleaning cars

I know i got some free armor all wipes years ago but it did state for cars with very light dirt/dust used them one and never again just spread the dirt around really but I would say thats where these guys decided to add tge microfiber


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

just been reading the website - 

8 wipes for the first clean then three per week.

I see the appeal if the car has only a light dusting on it but would not touch it if there was dirt on there.


----------



## jimjon (Mar 30, 2007)

I actually just bought this product, i like it, but am only using on a slightly dirty car. Seems to work really well and leaves a decent shine/protection on the paint.

I'm not really anal about the tiny marring/scratches, it could well be leaving some.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I can just imagine the state on the rear of my hatchback after been wiped over with a cloth after a few miles in the rain :doublesho :doublesho . Nothing like rubbing a bit of grit into the paint of your pride and joy to make your day :wall:


----------



## DocW (Jun 21, 2013)

The only saving grace in this video is the McLaren is fully wrapped in paint protection film so marring and scratching isn't an issue.


----------



## Streeto (Apr 3, 2008)

When you make a living from marketing yourself as a 'brand' on YouTube, I'm sure any company coming along wanting to pay you to promote their 'new product' will seem appealing if it's any good or not.

Won't hurt the paint on his car (as he states it's got the clear film protection applied) but any other unprotected paint however will be a right mess after that abortion of a product.

As you can probably tell I wouldn't think of buying this...


----------

